# Forgeworld Reaver Titan Project Log



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I finally wore the wife down and a Reaver Titan arrived on my doorstep today. I'm going to chart my progress from start to finish via video and photos.

Part one is up.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Following this with much much interest! 

Great video as well.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Wore the wife down? Good work. The only way I could get one of these is through the use of a secret offshore bank account. Congratulations.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, I actually had a massive clear out of other hobby stuff and made enough on ebay to buy this beauty. The wife thinks it's madness but she's has her fun calling all the mini's 'toys'!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Woo another one  if you need any help I tackled one of these bad boys a whole ago. Check the link out in my sig. 

Following this one


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

looking forward to this and seeing that bad boy getting put together


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

All of these titans appearing it's heaven or hell depends what way you look at it. I'll be following this with interest. Good Luck.

Gothic


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will be following this with interest!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

LTP said:


> Woo another one  if you need any help I tackled one of these bad boys a whole ago. Check the link out in my sig.
> 
> Following this one


I know all about your Titan project log LTP, absolutely stunning work and have scrutinised your entire thread. You did a hell of a job!!

Once I finish sorting out all the components, I may well have some questions. Am very happy with the instructions, very comprehensive, something you don't normally get with FW.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> Thanks guys, I actually had a massive clear out of other hobby stuff and made enough on ebay to buy this beauty. The wife thinks it's madness but she's has her fun calling all the mini's 'toys'!


Then we're two! My fiance also refers to my minis as toys


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, Isn't this a coincidence. I was just watching these on youtube and checked heresy and low and behold... Excellent work.


----------



## pookie9121 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great video. I will be following this as I am probably going to need a Titan in my chapter. 

Cheers


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Have decided to make some little videos of the unbagging of each set of components just to show what you get.

First up, the legs.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

And the torso


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Carapace pieces


----------



## pookie9121 (Apr 17, 2012)

Watching these videos makes me want to build one of these now.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Final parts of the main body, head and all the symbols and other bits you get.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Next up, the three weapon options I went for.


----------



## pookie9121 (Apr 17, 2012)

It sucks that a lot of the smaller bits are on those resin sheets. I wonder how hard it would be for FW to make them more easily accessible. It just seems to me if you are willing and able to spend that kind of money it shouldn't be such a pain for your pieces to be easier to use maybe FW should work on that.  just saying. 

Cheers mate. I am loving these videos. Keep them coming.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

I think I judged the resin sheets before working with them. It took a while, but managed to trim them quite nicely to get all the bits to a useable state.

Thanks for the comments and will certainly keep the vids coming!!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> I know all about your Titan project log LTP, absolutely stunning work and have scrutinised your entire thread. You did a hell of a job!!
> 
> Once I finish sorting out all the components, I may well have some questions. Am very happy with the instructions, very comprehensive, something you don't normally get with FW.


 Thankyou. It was a stressful 3 months haha. 

Ask whatever you like. I'll be here to help! Hopefully you have more patience than I do haha. Yeah the instructions are good which surprised me. 

It is a very nice kit


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

The washing and cleaning starts and the build begins!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

DAMN! Your not wasting anytime on this badboy are you? 

I commend you for putting together some nice videos for those who have no clue about some of the techniques and requirements that goes into these puppies.

Great job so far, all your prep-work will payoff in the end!

+Rep for a great start buddy!

One day I will start mine again...

Regards,
DoE


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> DAMN! Your not wasting anytime on this badboy are you?
> 
> I commend you for putting together some nice videos for those who have no clue about some of the techniques and requirements that goes into these puppies.
> 
> ...


Thanks DoE

I wanted to do a comprehensive video log from start to finish, I always said to myself I would. I think it'll be a fair few vids by the time I'm finished!

Am looking forward to seeing the progress on yours.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

The build starts and goes on and on and on and on!!!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

This is looking damn good, I am sooooo going to have to get me one of these now


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

+Rep! Maybe it will motivate DoE to get started on his!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's the rest of the build so far bringing you up to date with all the goings on.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

I haven't updated on here for ages but the build and the painting of the beast is nearly done - here's some more vids


----------

